# Fenix E12 run time graphs compared with other popular lights



## hiuintahs (Jan 30, 2014)

I did a run time test of the E12 at high mode and medium mode. In the high mode, they must really be pushing the current out of a single AA battery as it only lasted 62 minutes. I estimate the lumens to have averaged 150 over that time frame. It's apparent to me that an XP-E2 isn't meant to be driven like an XP-G2 or XM-L.

The medium and low mode is where the E12 really shines as far as efficiency goes. I measure efficiency as the area under the curve (length x width) or output x time. Note from the 2nd graph that it was the 2nd most efficient light at medium mode that I have tested. And that is but a third of all the 1AA lights I have tested. Its output was very steady right up to the battery's end............one of the best I have ever seen. By the way I was using freshly charged Eneloops for the test.

I have to say that I like this light. I would plan to use it mostly on the lower modes knowing that I'd have that high mode if needed but if trying to maximize battery life, the medium and I suspect low mode are very efficient. I haven't done a run time of the low mode and probably won't bother. I estimate medium mode to be 68 lumens and low mode to be 10 lumens.

High mode - highest efficiency in the order listed from top to bottom
 


 
Medium mode


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your results. Your graphs are very telling, especially with high mode. My observations when using the light are that the low and medium modes are sufficient for most times when I would use this particular light. The high is handy to have on hand for occasional use. If I think I'll need the high level for a longer period of time, I'll choose my PD22 instead.


----------



## regulator (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the graphs. I like this light for the medium and low mode efficiency and think its a great task light


----------



## reppans (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing... Good info and comparisons. 



> I estimate medium mode to be 68 lumens and low mode to be 10 lumens.



Just a question on the 68 estimate - it looks like the D25A is running ~2900 and the E12 ~3800 or about a third higher. If I'm comfortable with ET's lumen spec of 32 lms for medium, would that mean the E12 would be ~ 43 lms (on an ET scale)?


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 30, 2014)

reppans said:


> Thanks for sharing... Good info and comparisons.
> 
> Just a question on the 68 estimate - it looks like the D25A is running ~2900 and the E12 ~3800 or about a third higher. If I'm comfortable with ET's lumen spec of 32 lms for medium, would that mean the E12 would be ~ 43 lms (on an ET scale)?



You are correct that they are proportionally different from each other. The question would be which one is correct and therefore correlating the other with a proportional estimate.

I had it written down that the ET D25A XP-G2 manufacturer's spec for medium was 44 lumens but I can't verify it. If you are comfortable with the D25A being correct then that correlates to the E12 at 57 lumens. Or my estimates would put the D25A at 52 lumens and the E12 at 68.

The problem is that my data logging light meter only gives lux but what I have done to get an estimate in lumens was after taking tons of data and comparing to manufacturers specs, I came up with a constant that I multiply it by to get lumens and then compare all my lights in Excel to see how close it is. Some are above and some below. But then some times the manufacturers aren't correct either.

So it's not an exact science. Mostly what I have focused on is efficiency and comparing lights to each other.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jan 30, 2014)

In any case I am satisfied with the functionality of this 1 x AA torch. I would highly recommend it to anyone who asked. Thanks for the graphs! I used it today during work and tonight when I took my dog out. Still seems to be putting out full lumens. Luckily I have a 20 pack of AA's in my truck, so it will be a while before I run out! I like the flood of this light. Perhaps my testimonial is elementary, but I don't use any fancy equipment when reviewing so all I have to go on is my every day uses. So far so good!


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the runtime graphs!

According to your test the runtimes are not close to Fenix specifications. But also you estimate the brightness on mid and high to be higher. I would be interested in a runtime test of medium mode with alkaline. Do you plan to do that? According to Fenix specs alkaline provides slightly more than half the runtime than NiMh.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for the test results! What battery did you use Ni-Mh or alkalne?

I am surprised to see the LD12 doesn't seem to be performing very well on Medium compared to other lights.


----------



## reppans (Jan 31, 2014)

hiuintahs said:


> ......I had it written down that the ET D25A XP-G2 manufacturer's spec for medium was 44 lumens but I can't verify it. If you are comfortable with the D25A being correct then that correlates to the E12 at 57 lumens. Or my estimates would put the D25A at 52 lumens and the E12 at 68.....



Thanks for confirming.... I do trust ET's lumen scale (I have several D25A clickies) as it matches most of my light collection and the only reviewer on CPF that claims ANSI laboratory accuracy. The spec sheet for the D25A Mini (twisty) XP-G2 seems to list 121/32/4 as the ANSI lumens though (not sure where you got 44) so looks like 32 ET > 42 FX lumens? The 42 lumens (on my lumen scale) also feels about right based on Selfbuilt's test of the LD12.



Swedpat said:


> According to your test the runtimes are not close to Fenix specifications..



Fenix like to use 2500 mah NiMh for its specs, not sure what the OP is using.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 31, 2014)

I just compared the runtimes posted by the OP to those provided by selfbuilt for the LD10 R4 review: assuming the medium output is not much different between the LD12 XP-G R5 and the LD10 XP-G R4, I'd say the OP must have used a 2000 mAh Ni-MH for the test. The question is if with 2500 mAh LD12 XP-G R5 would have had a runtime close to the 11 hours claimed by Fenix: I find it hard to believe 500 mAh will yield a runtime 60% longer!



selfbuilt said:


>


----------



## reppans (Jan 31, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I just compared the runtimes posted by the OP to those provided by selfbuilt for the LD10 R4 review: assuming the medium output is not much different between the LD12 XP-G R5 and the LD10 XP-G R4, I'd say the OP must have used a 2000 mAh Ni-MH for the test. The question is if with 2500 mAh LD12 XP-G R5 would have had a runtime close to the 11 hours claimed by Fenix: I find it hard to believe 500 mAh will yield a runtime 60% longer!



Selfbuilt includes both the LD10 and LD12 on medium in the same graph and it seems the LD10 is ~ 25-30% brighter... anyways, that circuit/emitter is quite outdated and unfair to use here, I think.

Interesting point about the OP's LD12 runtime though... the OP got a full hour less than SB (6 vs 7 hrs). If I were to use the D25A "32 lm" medium mode as a benchmark (and ET uses a much more conservative lumen scale than SB) I would guess that the OPs LD12 sample is brighter on medium than SB's LD12 sample, and I'd guess by ~20%, which would offset the runtime difference (ie, about the same lumen-hours between the two). 

I do agree that Fenix's 10.25 hr runtime claim... for the LD12 is quite overstated though, even with 2500 mah batts.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 31, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Thank you for the test results! What battery did you use Ni-Mh or alkalne?
> I am surprised to see the LD12 doesn't seem to be performing very well on Medium compared to other lights.


I used 2000mAh Eneloops

The late model LD12 has issues so I used the original LD12 that first came out with an XP-G. You can search CPF for a couple of threads on the LD12. I even took the head off so that I could hook an oscilloscope to the LED to show them (Fenix) that they have issues and if fell on deaf ears..........but I digress!




reppans said:


> Thanks for confirming.... I do trust ET's lumen scale (I have several D25A clickies) as it matches most of my light collection and the only reviewer on CPF that claims ANSI laboratory accuracy. The spec sheet for the D25A Mini (twisty) XP-G2 seems to list 121/32/4 as the ANSI lumens though (not sure where you got 44) so looks like 32 ET > 42 FX lumens? The 42 lumens (on my lumen scale) also feels about right based on Selfbuilt's test of the LD12.


I don't know how I came up with it either. It might be LED lumens and not OTF lumens. My EagleTac D25A box has a sticker on it that says "Cree XP-G2, R5" so they were just using their existing inventory when they switched over to the G2 and the manual is the one for the XP-G.

At any rate it seems my lumen estimate might be a little high.......especially with the medium modes. It might not be exactly linear either because by the way I estimate it, I'm really close on the max and the lows but the middle area seems to be where I might be off.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a bit difficult to see the colors on my screen and the lines are thin. Is it 240 min at medium for E12?


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 31, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I have a bit difficult to see the colors on my screen and the lines are thin. Is it 240 min at medium for E12?


 No, it's the violet one on top that goes to about 300 minutes. The lines look a lot better in Excel of course but by the time I do a screen shot and then scale it to the maximum allowed on CPF of 800x600 resolution, they're kind of hard to see.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 31, 2014)

hiuintahs said:


> No, it's the violet one on top that goes to about 300 minutes. The lines look a lot better in Excel of course but by the time I do a screen shot and then scale it to the maximum allowed on CPF of 800x600 resolution, they're kind of hard to see.



Ok, thanks! That's even better. Then your result isn't so much worse than the stated by Fenix. I would like to know if alkaline really provides only slightly more than half the runtime than NiMh. Do you have possibility to measure that?


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is the comparison with an alkaline battery. I used a brand new Duracell with expiration date of 2023.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 31, 2014)

Many thanks for the effort hiuintahs! :thumbsup:

Actually alkaline performs well at medium mode. Almost 4 hours flat output. Fenix statement was 6h30m for NiMh and 3h30m for alkaline and your test shows a much less difference. Even with use of a 2700mAh NiMh the percentual difference would not be as large compared to a good alkaline as Fenix claims. 

When it comes to AA-lights I use as well Eneloops and alkalines depending on the situation, and therefore I am interested in the performance with alkalines. I find the advantage with AA-lights is the possibility to use several kinds of batteries, usually at least 3, and with some lights 4, included 14500. If E12 gives almost 4 hours flat output with a Duracell, it will propably be ~3 hours even with a budget model like IKEA, because the difference is not huge between the best alkalines and some of the budget models.

Thanks again, I have now decided to get the E12. The medium mode is a good allround mode and will be most used with this light.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 31, 2014)

Even though the alkaline battery pretty much died, it seemed to have enough power to keep the light going with some light for a long time after I shut it off the test.

You will like the light. I think the tint is good. I know some folks don't like the reverse clicky switch but I think the other advantages offset it........especially the price.


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks for taking the time to do this but the lines in the legend are too thin, and the JPEG compression destroys them which makes them unreadable

pls take screenshot again then save as higher resolution PNG


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 1, 2014)

The lines are just a little thin but could tell them apart all right even on my phone!


----------



## Overclocker (Feb 1, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> The lines are just a little thin but could tell them apart all right even on my phone!




really? so i magnified and used the eyedropper tool and painted over a fatter line. the colors are still ambiguous because as i've mentioned the JPEG compression destroys them


----------



## reppans (Feb 1, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> ....I find the advantage with AA-lights is the possibility to use several kinds of batteries, usually at least 3, and with some lights 4, included 14500...



Can you folks in Europe get 3V/1500 mah CRAAs lithium primaries? That cell really closes the gap to the CR123 platform.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 1, 2014)

reppans said:


> Can you folks in Europe get 3V/1500 mah CRAAs lithium primaries? That cell really closes the gap to the CR123 platform.



Yes, we can but they are usually extremely expensive. Earlier I ordered big packs from USA but because of restrictions in USA many dealers don't ship lithiums overseas any more.


----------



## reppans (Feb 1, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Yes, we can but they are usually extremely expensive. Earlier I ordered big packs from USA but because of restrictions in USA many dealers don't ship lithiums overseas any more.



Sorry to hear that... they're $1.50 here (as you probably know). The problem with them is the monopolistic supply and they're often out of stock, but I tend to bulk purchase to cover the dry spells. 

Not many lights can support them though... Even many wide voltage tolerance (AA/14500) lights tend to have batt meters/auto step-downs/physical polarity protection that precludes their use.

(Sorry for the hi-jack)


----------



## hiuintahs (Feb 1, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> thanks for taking the time to do this but the lines in the legend are too thin, and the JPEG compression destroys them which makes them unreadable
> 
> pls take screenshot again then save as higher resolution PNG



 OK so I went back and figured out how to widen the lines in Excel. I also saved as PNG this time but I think JPG would have been fine also now that the lines were wider. I think they look a lot more readable. I just edited the top post.
  
 Thanks for clueing me in on this.


----------



## bhds (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone know if there is any kind of parasitic drain?


----------



## Scooby214 (Feb 10, 2014)

bhds said:


> Anyone know if there is any kind of parasitic drain?


The E12 has no parasitic drain, thanks to the mechanical reverse clicky switch.


----------



## bhds (Feb 10, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> The E12 has no parasitic drain, thanks to the mechanical reverse clicky switch.



Cool! Parasitic drain is a non starter for me. I've been looking to buy a few of the newer version E11's to compliment my old E11, might have to pickup the E12 instead.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 24, 2014)

hiuintahs said:


> I did a run time test of the E12 at high mode and medium mode. In the high mode, they must really be pushing the current out of a single AA battery as it only lasted 62 minutes. I estimate the lumens to have averaged 150 over that time frame. It's apparent to me that an XP-E2 isn't meant to be driven like an XP-G2 or XM-L.



Thank you for your work !

I am so pleased with the E12. With the exception of the Zebralight SC52 and the Armytek Partner 1a, this light comes the closest to what I've been looking for in a flashlight for everyday general indoor use and everyday outdoor use in an urban environment specifically pitch black parking lots and roads, dark green lawns, and grey sidewalks.

For those particular flashlight needs, I need the following:
- no moonlight mode because it's a mode that I would have to twist or click to get past to get to the low, med, or high and because for the needs I cited I don't ever need moonlight mode
- no memory mode
- no forward clicky; twisty is acceptable but I would prefer a reverse clicky
- a low mode not lower than approximately 8 lumens; anything lower than 8 lumens is too low for my outdoor needs
- a middle mode of approximately 50 lumens but not lower than 50 lumens and not more than upper 60s lumens
- a high mode that is high enough to be unmistakeably detectable when I am crossing through pitch black parking lots
- a wide hotspot
- be able to fit inside the side pocket of a Case Logic TBC-403 case that I wear everyday from my trouser belt


The E12 satisfies every one of those requirements at only $ 26.95.


praise:
The hotspot is wonderful -- it's about the size of the hotspot of our Thrunite Ti2 XP-G2 and is even in brightness across the entire diameter. The throw is wonderful -- it's a little longer than that of our 4sevens MiNi AAx2 and is far enough for when I have to throw something away in the alley and want to make sure the alley is clear of anyone. The E12 is comfortable to hold, and the weight is well balanced. The brightness of the high mode is high enough to brightly illuminate pitch black pavement; anything less bright would not be bright enough for what I need in a high mode.


I have several small criticisms:

- During my outdoor walks in the city, I've concluded that 50 lumens is perfect. The E12's med is just a bit brighter than that and can seem a bit close sometimes in brightness to the high depending on the distance and the terrain

- The high mode is a little erratic if the flashlight is not tightened 100% tight. At even 99% tightened, it's erratic. Maybe the E12 is over sensitive to the length of the battery ?

- Our eneloops are 1900mAh. So I agree with hiuintahs' measured runtime on high. My guess would have been 45 to 50 minutes


Comments:
- I'm puzzled by the comment that I've read in another thread that the E12 does not have any spill. To me it definitely has spill. However, it's a little dimmer than the spill of our 4sevens MiNi AAx2 which till I had regarded as having the dimmest spill out of our flashlights.

- Here's the reason I said "_With the exception of the Zebralight SC52 and the Armytek Partner 1a_"
Regarding Zebralight, I'm waiting to buy a either an SC52 or H52 when I have a guarantee that it will be cool white without any green tint. I had bought and then returned an H52F that had an unmistakeable immediately detectable green tint. Regarding the Armytek Partner 1a (either XPG or XML), I'm waiting for the 3 mode version; and even then there's a chance that it might be a tiny bit too long to fit in the side pouch of my Case Logic case.


beamshots:
"_Thread: Fenix E12 quick photoshoot_"
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379967-Fenix-E12-quick-photoshoot

"_Thread: New Fenix E12 vs Eagletac D25A Ti neutral beamshots_"
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nix-E12-vs-Eagletac-D25A-Ti-neutral-beamshots


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 24, 2014)

sbflashlights.com's L3 L10 Nichia 219 takes care of my other two indoor needs -- the Nichia 219's tint for reading and the L10's moonlight mode for moving around at night.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for doing this. The graphs were incredibly helpful!

Clearly the D25A XP-G2 bests the E12 on high, and I'm guessing that it also is more efficient in medium mode in regards to lumen hours. 

For $10 or so less the E12 still looks like a great buy, especially if you: don't care too much about a clip, you plan more so on using the lower levels, and you prefer a mechanical clicky.

I'm actually trying to decide between the two as we speak and this review made the decision that much more difficult. Haha. I'm an efficiency freak and I love a good clip, so right now the D25A is ahead. I think.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe I'm overlooking something -- but the way I read the runtime chart for high is that the only model with a higher brightness is the JetBeam PA10 which corresponds to the dark green line.

The three lines that are just a tad dimmer on high but have better runtimes/efficiency are the tan line (Fenix E11), light purple line (Eagletac D25A twisty), and dark purple line (JetBeam BA10).

I didn't realize it until UpstandingCitizen pointed it out, but even the mini twisty D25A twisty has a clip:
http://www.eagletac.com/html/d_series/compare-d-series/index.html


----------



## hiuintahs (Mar 24, 2014)

Upstanding, I'm an efficiency freak too. I prefer a well regulated efficient light to the brightest ones. For single cell, simple operation, decent price gift light, I've been using the E12. I don't really care for the reverse clicky, but not much option in that area where you get good performance and decent price......especially when you can utilize a coupon. Out of all single cell AA lights I've tested, I like the D25A twisty XP-G2 the best. The E12 is very efficient at the lower modes as you note, with the capability to be fairly bright for short durations..........but not as bright as the D25A twisty with its 90 second burst mode.
  
 MojaveMoon, your right the Jetbeam PA10 is the dark green line.........but is the 3rd most efficient light of those tested. I listed the chart on the graph in the order of efficiency. Efficiency being the area under the curve (length x output).


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Mar 26, 2014)

hiuintahs said:


> Upstanding, I'm an efficiency freak too. I prefer a well regulated efficient light to the brightest ones. For single cell, simple operation, decent price gift light, I've been using the E12. I don't really care for the reverse clicky, but not much option in that area where you get good performance and decent price......especially when you can utilize a coupon. Out of all single cell AA lights I've tested, I like the D25A twisty XP-G2 the best. The E12 is very efficient at the lower modes as you note, with the capability to be fairly bright for short durations..........but not as bright as the D25A twisty with its 90 second burst mode.



Glad to hear there's others out there! You hear about the high lumen freaks, the sub-lumen freaks, but not as much about efficiency. Somehow I got this concept of lumen hours in my head and I just can't shake it. 

Do you think it's possible that your sample (E12) just doesn't run as flat on high as other samples might? That big yellow slope sticks out like a sore thumb! Interesting that the other slope is also a Fenix (LD15), but that one's got the XP-G R4, I believe. 

I agree about the reverse clicky, but I also was happy to see a third mode added. Kinda wish Fenix would have used a UI similar to the Thrunite Archers wherein you get the momentary clicky and change modes through the head. 

Anyway, sounds like you favor the D25A and see the E12 as an excellent option to gift out (lowest I found was about $24.XX shipped, which is a steal!), and I think I'm inclined to agree. D25A has the flatter regulation on high, the clip, and the nice SS bezel. Plus I like the removable glass...it makes it so you can use those photography color filters quite easily (in order to manipulate tint). The only thing that gives me pause on the D25A is that I've seen some people with loose attachment points for the clip screws. If that happens and the clips becomes useless, I'd be bummed. Do you have a preferred reputable AD for Eagletac? Maybe you can PM me?


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe I'm a little off topic, but is there anyone who has both the new version E11 and the E12? I'd like to know if they're equal in size/length. Thanks.


----------



## hiuintahs (Mar 26, 2014)

Upstanding, I think the reason the E12 doesn't do so well on high is from 2 reasons......single AA power source and the XP-E2 LED.

The XP-E2 forward voltage drop with 350mA is 2.9v whereas the XP-G2 is 2.8v. The XP-E2 highest bin is 142 lumens at 350mA whereas the XP-G2 is 158 lumens. The way the output on the E12 behaves looks to me to be a circuit driver that is extracting as much energy out of the AA battery as it can so as to drive it to an output that rivals the XP-G2 but it takes a toll on the battery life as it can't maintain that output for long.

So some of these smaller LED's can be as efficient as the bigger guys at the low levels, but when trying to drive them harder, it's the bigger LED's like the XM-L2 that will perform better. At lower levels, they all seem pretty equivalent.

I noticed this especially when the XM-L first came out and comparing it to an XP-G. At sub 100 lumens, the XM-L was about the same efficiency as the XP-G but above 200 lumens, the XM-L was 20% more efficient for the same lumen output.

I think if one uses the Fenix E12 mostly at the lower levels its a great task light

NNR,
I had a Fenix E11 once but no more and they seemed about the same length. However when I looked around on the internet, the E11 was stated at 3.8" and the E12 at 3.54". I would assume the difference is the forward click switch on the E11 vs the reverse clicky switch on the E12.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 26, 2014)

Aha, thanks for the reply. Yeah, this is a small difference, perhaps it's the clicky. Just long ago, when considering my new E11, it read it was just as long as the older E11, but the new one proved shorter (good for me). So I don't trust specs anymore . But if the E12 is even a little shorter, it will be great...


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Mar 26, 2014)

hiuintahs said:


> I think if one uses the Fenix E12 mostly at the lower levels its a great task light



Yeah that 50 (+/-) lumen medium is perfect, and the low is a good level for casual users. It looks like an excellent general use or backup light. Or even a great EDC if it suits someone's needs.


----------



## Trevilux (Jun 3, 2014)

Some Pics and runtime with Eneloop 2400 about Fenix E12:




































*8/10*


----------



## Grijon (Oct 23, 2014)

This thread is excellent for someone looking into getting an E12; thank you OP and contributors!!


----------



## opus360 (Dec 22, 2014)

Any idea on the run time for the low mode on E12?


----------



## reppans (Dec 22, 2014)

opus360 said:


> Any idea on the run time for the low mode on E12?



Fenix specs 8 lms for 22 hrs, and I assume that's on the included alkaline. I do low lumen output/runtime tests on my 1AAs and look at things on a lumen-hour basis. 176 lumen-hours from this mode is perfectly reasonable and I think would be about the same on a 2000 mah Eneloop as this is around where an alkaline will cross-over and start out performing a NiMh. Lumen-hours tend to bell curve and drop off hard at the highest and lowest modes (eg, Max and sub-lumen)


----------



## scs (Feb 9, 2015)

*Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*

I just purchased an E12. On what I'm assuming to be a fully recharged HR-3UTGA (1,900 min mAh) Eneloop, I get just under 3 hrs of runtime on the medium mode. IIRC, I purchased my Eneloops from Amazon no more than 3 years ago and have recharged it fewer than 10 times. Before the test, I had drained it along with another Eneloop from the batch, to the point that neither could power up the E12 on the low mode, before popping the pair into the Sanyo charger that came with the batteries.

Is this runtime reasonable given the capacity and age of the battery or is it possible that the medium mode on my sample is higher than the spec 50 lumens? The medium does seem bright; the difference between it and the high mode, though noticeable, it's not as dramatic as I've seen in review videos.

Thanks.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*



scs said:


> I just purchased an E12. On what I'm assuming to be a fully recharged HR-3UTGA (1,900 min mAh) Eneloop, I get just under 3 hrs of runtime on the medium mode. IIRC, I purchased my Eneloops from Amazon no more than 3 years ago and have recharged it fewer than 10 times. Before the test, I had drained it along with another Eneloop from the batch, to the point that neither could power up the E12 on the low mode, before popping the pair into the Sanyo charger that came with the batteries.
> 
> Is this runtime reasonable given the capacity and age of the battery or is it possible that the medium mode on my sample is higher than the spec 50 lumens? The medium does seem bright; the difference between it and the high mode, though noticeable, it's not as dramatic as I've seen in review videos.
> 
> Thanks.



:welcome:

I would try it again, perhaps with a different battery. As I understand it, discharging a NiMH to the point that it won't power a single-cell Fenix is textbook over-discharge = battery damage; your Eneloop may not be holding 1900mAh at this point. Also, Fenix testing is with 2500mAh NiMH; in my opinion, your runtime sounds perfectly reasonable given the conditions you list.

Congratulations on the E12!


----------



## Grijon (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*



scs said:


> IIRC, I purchased my Eneloops from Amazon no more than 3 years ago and have recharged it fewer than 10 times. Before the test, I had drained it along with another Eneloop from the batch, to the point that neither could power up the E12 on the low mode, before popping the pair into the Sanyo charger that came with the batteries.



You did a great job including important information! After re-reading, it sounds like these are two over-discharged, 3-year-old, 'sleepy' batteries put into a pair charger; if that's the case, then neither battery will be performing at peak capacity, I don't think.

I'd bet your E12 is working fine!


----------



## scs (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*



Grijon said:


> You did a great job including important information! After re-reading, it sounds like these are two over-discharged, 3-year-old, 'sleepy' batteries put into a pair charger; if that's the case, then neither battery will be performing at peak capacity, I don't think.
> 
> I'd bet your E12 is working fine!



Thanks for the reply, Grijon. I believe I might now have not just two but four 3-year-old, over-discharged batteries then. I always thought completely draining NiMH batteries before recharging them was the proper procedure. Yikes. I've been doing the same with my electric toothbrush. Well, live and learn.


----------



## parnass (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*

:welcome: Welcome to the forums, scs.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*



scs said:


> Thanks for the reply, Grijon. I believe I might now have not just two but four 3-year-old, over-discharged batteries then. I always thought completely draining NiMH batteries before recharging them was the proper procedure. Yikes. I've been doing the same with my electric toothbrush. Well, live and learn.



I always hope to help! Eneloops are incredible - I wouldn't write them off just yet!


----------



## scs (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*



parnass said:


> :welcome: Welcome to the forums, scs.



Thanks, Parnass.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*

Does anyone know if the E12 has a low battery warning?


----------



## reppans (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*



gurdygurds said:


> Does anyone know if the E12 has a low battery warning?



Don't own one, but I highly doubt it. I usually just compare the two highest modes (excluding Li-ions). When it gets hard to tell the difference, the battery is low .


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Medium mode runtime on my E12 too short?*

Thanks Reppans. For some reason I can't WAIT until you do own a Fenix and to get your impressions of it. Bring on the lower lows Fenix!


reppans said:


> Don't own one, but I highly doubt it. I usually just compare the two highest modes (excluding Li-ions). When it gets hard to tell the difference, the battery is low .


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 24, 2015)

reppans said:


> Fenix specs 8 lms for 22 hrs....



i just looked it up and it says 8 lumens for 40 hrs?? i checked fenixtactical and outfitters. both say the same. maybe its typo on their end?


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 24, 2015)

8 lumens for 40 hrs on NIMH and 20 hrs on alkaline is what they are quoting for runtimes. I am liking this flashlight more every day. The long press feature has made me LOVE reverse clickys, the size of the body is perfect for my hand and I like having a full grip on the body tube without a clip in the way. Mode spacing and runtime are great and when I need a sub lumen mode I just grab my E01 with diffuser or a Ti3 and use the firefly mode. But as an all around simple utility light this thing is sweet. Tailstanding is another thing that I am starting to see as a requirement for a flashlight. Too useful of a feature to be left out. Only other thing to do with this light still is take it camping. Actually, does anyone know of a diffuser that fits the E12? Fenix brand, other brand, homemade? I have a Fenix AOD-S diffuser but the head of the E12 is a bit too small for it to grab onto it. Still works fine if you just have the light tailstanding though.


ryukin2000 said:


> i just looked it up and it says 8 lumens for 40 hrs?? i checked fenixtactical and outfitters. both say the same. maybe its typo on their end?


----------

